# My skin hurts!



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

I seem to be having more and more problems lately, for the past 3 days now, if anything even touches me, my skin starts hurting. Bad enough that my joints hurt most of the time, and my muscles feel so weak I can hardly hold my head up. My son gave me a hug and my shoulder where he touched me is still sore from yesterday, and even where my clothing touches my skin is sore. This has happened to me before, but it allways stopped sooner than this. Anyone have this happen, and is there some way to make it stop, or at least feel not so sore?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:Anyone have this happen, and is there some way to make it stop, or at least feel not so sore


Yes, yes and YES! I have this too. Light pressure can hurt, and being hugged is sometimes quite painful! When I bump myself on furniture (quite often!) it hurts like hell - 100 times more than it should do. I think this is could be part and parcel of:


> quote:... the pain experience of fibromyalgia patients is in part the result of disordered sensory processing at a central level.


that is talked about in this article *The Scientific Basis for Understanding Pain in Fibromyalgia * by Robert Bennett MD, FRCP which you can find at http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm I don't know what to suggest Angie, sorry


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I have this too. It sometimes feel like I have burned myself. I also get bruises very easy. I dont have any good advise, but I know that many with FMS have this problem. Some people even have problem taking showers, because the water hurts their skin./Mio


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info Susan. I guess there is nothing really to do but wait it out. The last time I got this bad, my doc gave me a shot of Tordol which took the edge off. I don't have insurance now, and there is no way I can go to the county ER and wait for 6+ hours to be seen. I am the same way about running into things and bumping stuff all the time. Hit my arm last week and it is still sore. Too top it off my husband, who is usually so understanding seems to be mad at me for not being able to keep the house clean, so he just stopped helping me at all. Needless to say, its a mess since I can only do one thing and then have to rest for a few hours.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I too have this problem! My right arm, from the hand to the shoulder, hurt so bad at the end of the week that I couldn't stand for anyone to touch me. But, the only thing that helped is for my husband to massage it really hard. It hurt like hell, but made it better. And I seem to stub my toe, run into a doorway or otherwise hurt myself on a daily basis. I have cried more over bumping myself than I ever did when I was a child! I also have to cover up from head to toe when I go outside. Otherwise I feel like my skin is burning. Sometimes it burns even without the sun.That extra sensory pain perception sucks!Paige


----------

